
TornadoVM: Accelerating Java with GPUs and FPGAs - simonpure
https://www.infoq.com/articles/tornadovm-java-gpu-fpga/
======
an_opabinia
Has a multi-accelerated-backend SIMD framework ever gone mainstream? I don't
mean in a pedantic sense like CPU versus GPU.

Tensorflow basically targets NVIDIA's CUDA and, by fiat (not necessarily by
customer demand) whatever a TPU is.

Is CUDA really that hard to deal with?

~~~
cbsmith
CUDA isn't that horrid, but if you've already got a ton of Java code that has
been built and tested for CPUs, it's nice to not have to retarget it at a
source code level.

------
cellularmitosis
but... will it Clojure?

~~~
entropicdrifter
Yeah, it's built on GraalVM, so it'll handle any JVM based language like a
champ

